# Interesting idea for a flywheel



## David Morrow (Sep 14, 2009)

I just ran across this old steam engine valve wheel. It's 6.50" diameter and .75" thick. It could make a great flywheel for a model engine.


----------



## JimN (Sep 16, 2009)

Neat idea, would not take much to make a hub for it. Just wonder how hard it would be to get it into somewhat a balanced state.


----------

